# Minecraft PE sur iPhone 4 & Cie



## belette18600 (8 Août 2015)

Bonjour,

Alors voilà, l'App Store m'autorise à installer Minecraft PE sur mon iPhone 4 mais quand je le lance il se coupe au bout de quelques minutes, sans afficher le menu de sélection ... 
Le problème est aussi sur 3GS car je l'ai essayé sur le miens. Et je suppose que sur iPod touch 3G et 4G ça ne fonctionne pas non plus ... 
Qu'alors sur mon iPhone 4s pas de soucis donc ça montre que ça vient pas d'un manque de ram (car ça tourne sur un 4s avec 512mo mais pas sur le 4 avec aussi 512mo).

Donc est ce que vous savez d'où ça peut venir ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## city1 (8 Août 2015)

Soit il s'agit : 

- Surement un problème avec le serveur en ligne. Essaye de l'installer plus tard 

- Sinon quel est ta version d'IOS ? Parce que cette application est compatible avec IOS 5.1.1 ou ultérieur uniquement


----------



## belette18600 (8 Août 2015)

Ba il s'est s'installe sans problèmes, la version d'iOS pour l'iPhone 4 est iOS 7.1.2 et celui du 3GS est 6.1.6.

J'ai vu que dans les changelog (je ne sais plus quel version), ils ont apportés le support du 64 bits, je me demande donc si cet apport n'a pas cassé la compatibilité avec les SoC Apple A4 et antérieur (sans peut être le vouloir)....


----------

